# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Россия: Медведи

## Problematik

Каждая страна имеет свое лицо. Всем известны журналистские штампы, например, Туманный Альбион - Англия, лягушатники - значит, Франция, Австралия - страна сумчатых. И меня заинтересовал вопрос, почему Россия прочно ассоциируется с медведями  ::   Просьба высказать свое мнение на этот счет

----------


## TATY

В России много медведей? 
Первый раз я видел медведя в Москве. Он танцевал на рынке в Измаиловском парке.

----------


## Problematik

В том-то все и дело. В России медведей не так уж и много. Они распространенны по всему миру. Но когда был первый телевизионный мост с США после падения Железного Занавеса, американские подростки изумлялись тому, что в России медведи по улицам не ходят. И еще один интересный исторический факт -когда Петр 1 реформировал армию, в частности, желал сделать военную форму более современной, в английских газетах появилась не слишком-то остроумная карикатура - посреди английских смеющихся солдат стоит неуклюжий медведь и пытается натянуть на себя армейскую форму. Так что эта ассоциация довольно стара. С чем же она может быть связана, как считаете?

----------


## Indra

может быть, с традицией дрессировать медведей? 
или с очертаниями России на карте

----------


## net surfer

А что с очертаниями России на карте?

----------


## mishau_

Думаю это из-за тайги и Сибири, что бы ло недоступно для Запада и казалось диким и суровым. 
Медведь - хозяин тайги! 
Еще одна версия 
Цыгане. Этот скитающийся народ настолько сильно вошёл в русскую душу, что перед глазами тут же – цветные юбки, чарка водки, сцены из к/ф «Табор уходит в небо», медведи, помещики, чарка водки, «позолочу ручку», золотые зубы, ворованные лошади, чарка водки…   *"Единая Россия" меняет эмблему* _
На заседании президиума Генсовета партии был одобрен новый макет эмблемы. Окончательное решение о смене символики будет принято на партийном съезде, который пройдет в Красноярске. 
Как стало известно РИА "Новости", новый символ "Единой России" будет выглядеть следующим образом: вверху развевающийся российский флаг, под ним - медведь, представляющий собой недвусмысленный намек о необходимости давать на лапу, а под медведем написано название партии._

----------


## Triton

Не знаю, правда ли — но я где-то слышал версию, что это из-за сходства основ *rus* и *urs*. А позднее, ещё и аббревиатуры «СССР» в романских языках — *URSS*.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну я видел больше медведев в Питере чем в целый США! 
То есть один на зимный дворец.

----------


## basurero

В России можно увидеть медведя в природе, а не в плену?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

конечно!

----------


## ReDSanchous

А разве в Новой Зеландии нет медведей?

----------


## basurero

шутишь?
Ну, в Америке я видел многих в природе. Я думал бы, что в России довольно возможно, что медведи уже совсем исчезали.

----------


## basurero

Нет. Я думаю, что в Новой Зеландии ни одного.   ::

----------


## net surfer

Вот летом в Московском зоопарке видели пару медведей... или тел медведей :)

----------


## ReDSanchous

Нет, в России медведи не исчезли. Их по-прежнему очень много.
В зоопарках, я думаю, есть.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Nice beasts, net surfer!!! You live in Moscow?   ::

----------


## net surfer

Nah, we just were there for a day to roam the zoo and look at those half dead amnimals :)

----------


## ReDSanchous

Да ладно, они живые там все!!! В Москве, Слава Богу, есть средства на корм и уход за животными   ::

----------


## net surfer

Ага живые, только какие-то уставшие :D

----------


## mishau_

> В Москве, Слава Богу, есть средства на корм и уход за животными

 Вот и бесплатный проезд нам москвичам отменять не стали.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

чтоооооооооо, а в лесу нету медведей? 
Как можно исчезнуть из самой большой страны на свете?

----------


## basurero

Ну, у России нет лучшей истории ухаживания за природой.

----------


## translationsnmru

Да есть у нас в лесах медведи, есть, не горюй, Винни  :: . А если все исчезнут, завезём из какой-нибудь дикой страны, например, из США  :P

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ну, у России нет лучшей истории ухаживания за природой.

   ::   
Надо представлять, какая огромная страна - наша Россия. Большинство страны - тайги и лесы. Даже если бы русские хотели убивать все медведей не могли бы, потому что настолько огромная и дикая. Понимаем-с?   ::

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Ну, у России нет лучшей истории ухаживания за природой.      
> Надо представлять, какая огромная страна - наша Россия. Большинство страны - тайги и лесы. Даже если бы русские хотели убивать все медведей не могли бы, потому что настолько огромная и дикая. Понимаем-с?

   ::  Но тем не менее, белые медведи умрут скоро от глобального потепления.

----------


## lglben

А я думал, что символ России является безудержной троикой, (но уже забыл где я это почитал - Тольстой? Пушкин?).
Хотя конечно, медведь - очень сильный зверь.

----------


## Problematik

> может быть, с традицией дрессировать медведей? 
> или с очертаниями России на карте

 Традиция дрессировать медведей - "медвежья потеха" - след разложения тотемного культа медведя. Восточные славяне считали медведя своим предком (об этом говорит и обычай называть новобрачныхмедведями, и человеческое прозванье этоо зверя -"Михайло Потапович Топтыгин", и то, что богатырей считали полумедведями-полулюдьми). 
Небольшая цитата:
"Самым популярным неофициальным символом России по результатам опроса русских является медведь (его назвали все без исключения эксперты). При этом медведь считается существом довольно забавным, косолапым, который может «полгода проспать», но при этом всем понятно, что если что-то будет угрожать этому зверю, то он станет крайне опасен. Эта двойственность медведя - внешняя обманчивая нелепость, глупость и внутренняя, не сразу заметная опасность, сила -  по мнению русских респондентов наиболее четко характеризует «загадочную русскую душу».

----------


## Problematik

После одной из войн между Россией и Пруссией Фридрих II сказал: "Не будите в берлоге русского медведя". 
Ребята, не волнуйтесь, с медведями в Росссии все в порядке, и так будет еще долго  :: ))) 
Насчет очертаний страны - конечно, чем черт не шутит, но наверное эта ассоциация родилась раньше, чем Россия приобрела эти  очертания, действительно похожие на медведя в профиль.

----------


## mishau_

> Ребята, не волнуйтесь, с медведями в Росссии все в порядке, и так будет еще долго Smile)))

 Чтобы убедиться, достаточно проехать пару остановок в метро или в троллейбусе в час-пик.   ::

----------


## Paxan

Да сам русский мужик...(опять же его стереотипизированная форма) похож на медведя

----------


## Scorpio

Мне кажется, что представление о "России -- стране медведей" возникло в Западной Европе примерно в те времена (15-16 век), когда в России еще было много медведей, а в Европе они уже перевелись. В России сохранились большие лесные территории, слабо заселенные людьми -- а медведь зверь лесной, причем территориальный (одному животному нужен довольно большой ареал, два медведя на нем не уживутся), и в любом случае он не будет жить слишком близко от людей. В Европе тоже когда-то были большие леса, но их извели уже в раннее Средневековье, а вместе с лесами перевелись и медведи. 
Что же касается сегодняшней ситуации -- боюсь, что в Московской области ни одного живого медведя на текущий момент нет. Вот в более диких и малонаселенных местах они, конечно, есть, а в сибирской тайге их вообще полно... 
Впрочем, я не зоолог, и могу ошибаться.

----------


## scotcher

It's funny, but never once have I ever heard any non-Russian mention Russia and bears in the same sentence. I have, however, lost count of the number of _Russians_ who've brought up the subject, usually in order to have moan about how unfair and silly 'our' western stereotypes are. 
The words 'massive', 'chip' and 'shoulder' always spring to mind, as they often do when I am over there.

----------


## Problematik

> I have, however, lost count of the number of _Russians_ who've brought up the subject, usually in order to have moan about how unfair and silly 'our' western stereotypes are.

 Эта тема была создана отнюдь не для того, чтобы возмущаться стереотипами западных людей. Россия сама поддерживает свою ассоциативную связь с медведями (рекламные проспекты, уже упомянутая эмблема партиии и т.д.). Мне нужен ответ на этот вопрос для исследовательской работы, в которой речь о штампах в мышлении не ведется. Тем не менее, если кого-то оскорбила - прошу прощения

----------


## Vesh

> шутишь?
> Ну, в Америке я видел многих в природе. Я думал бы, что в России довольно возможно, что медведи уже совсем исчезали.

 Медведей в России достаточно много. Но достаточно много их там, где совсем мало людей.  
И ещё: в России медведи людей боятся. Очень. А там, где медведи людей не боятся, имеет смысл, наоборот, людям бояться медведей. В Штатах не так. Я несколько раз видел медведей в Yosemite. В России - только в зоопарке.

----------

